# Think before you ban: The awkward case of e-cigarette flavors



## Alex (14/6/18)

*Think before you ban: The awkward case of e-cigarette flavors*



Download PDF 

*Key Points*

1) E-cigarettes are a significant public health win.
2) With responsible regulation, e-cigarettes will encourage people to switch from combustible cigarettes to these much safer products.
In bringing forward draft rules in regulating flavors, the FDA must correctly frame its analysis and justification, taking account of all possible benefits and harms, including those harms induced by any rule.

source: https://www.rstreet.org/2018/06/11/think-before-you-ban-the-awkward-case-of-e-cigarette-flavors/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/18)

Great share...

Thoughts....
Why have they not thought of banning tobacco flavors then. There is no way a strawberry flavor could drive someone into smoking cigarettes. But im pretty sure tobacco flavors will be more likely to lead someone into smoking cigarettes. yet this is the flavor they want to allow for vaping??

I dont understand how flavoring a product with tobacco is a better idea than that of sweets. Its like telling someone who is vegan they will only be able to buy Bacon flavored Cold Drink from now on. Because regular Cold Drink may attract kids into becoming meat eaters. 

This logic i fail to comprehend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## RichJB (14/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Why have they not thought of banning tobacco flavors then.



They can't, it is an innate characteristic of the product. It would be like asking them to ban wetness and saltiness from the ocean. 



Kalashnikov said:


> I dont understand how flavoring a product with tobacco is a better idea than that of sweets.



Ever bought any tobacco-flavoured ice cream, yogurt, milkshake, potato chips, bakery products from your supermarket? 



Kalashnikov said:


> Its like telling someone who is vegan they will only be able to buy Bacon flavored Cold Drink from now on.



Vegans have an aversion to the taste of meat. Smokers don't have an aversion to the taste of tobacco. If they did, they wouldn't smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/18)

RichJB said:


> They can't, it is an innate characteristic of the product. It would be like asking them to ban wetness and saltiness from the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure i fully agree as vape juice contains zero tobacco yet its being categorized as a tobacco product. So its like them banning wetness from dessert sand... 

Also vegans once enjoyed meat just like how us ex smokers enjoyed tobacco.
Majority actually didnt enjoy tobacco we were just addicted because majority of those that have quit smoking no longer like the taste of tobacco. Just how vegans who quit meat no longer like the taste of meat.


----------



## RichJB (14/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Not sure i fully agree as vape juice contains zero tobacco yet its being categorized as a tobacco product.



The tobacco industry and the vaping industry are in the same core business: providing nicotine to users who are dependent on it. Public health holds that nicotine addiction is a harmful thing. So they lump both industries together and regulate them together. Perhaps they should call them nicotine products to avoid confusion.



Kalashnikov said:


> We actually didnt enjoy tobacco we were just addicted



To what? A chemical that is also found in vaping, perhaps? In which case, is it illogical for regulators to put the two products together, based on the common thing that both are providing to users?



Kalashnikov said:


> majority of those that have quit smoking no longer like the taste of tobacco.



Yes, it is not a pleasant taste to most people. Which is why you won't find tobacco-flavoured ice cream in your supermarket. Regulators don't want people to be nicotine users. So infusing all nicotine products with a tobacco taste is a good deterrent in their view, it encourages people to stop using nicotine altogether. Infusing nicotine products with tasty and popular candy flavours isn't a good deterrent in their view, as it entices everybody who likes candy flavours to start using nicotine even if they weren't before. To take your vegan analogy further, it would be like the meat industry bringing out steaks that are flavoured like vegetables, to try and entice vegans into continuing to eat meat even if they don't like the taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> majority of those that have quit smoking no longer like the taste of tobacco


You're generalising. Many many people still love the taste, it's why tobacco-flavoured juices are still very popular and why NET-juices are considered liquid gold by many.

If it wasn't for tobacco-flavoured juice, I wouldn't have been able to quit smoking by vaping. Only after I got onto vaping was I able to get satisfaction from other flavours too. And I'm sure as hell not the only one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (14/6/18)

I'm a tobacco flavour junky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (14/6/18)

me 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Me 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/18)

Lol I do believe I said majority not all , I know there are those tobacco lovers . I too transitioned with it . however one cannot compare cigarette tobacco to real tobacco . cigarettes tastes like chemicals once you off them . if you ever rolled some real tobacco the difference in taste is crazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/6/18)

Vaping a Nicaraguan cigar NET as we speak

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lol I do believe I said majority not all , I know there are those tobacco lovers . I too transitioned with it . however one cannot compare cigarette tobacco to real tobacco . cigarettes tastes like chemicals once you off them . if you ever rolled some real tobacco the difference in taste is crazy.


Lol yes, but to be fair: you said tobacco, not cigarettes. I fully agree with you there - I like the flavour of tobacco, not ashtrays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (16/6/18)

Some good news just released for vaping: the latest CDC study shows that vaping among high schoolers continues to fall from its peak of 16% in 2015 to just 11.7% now. Use of cigarettes, cigars, hookahs and other forms of tobacco also continues to fall. Seeing as this is bang in line with the FDA's aims, Scott Gottlieb might be tempted to maintain a holding pattern and continue the status quo. Their current strategy is obviously working and if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Some good news just released for vaping: the latest CDC study shows that vaping among high schoolers continues to fall from its peak of 16% in 2015 to just 11.7% now. Use of cigarettes, cigars, hookahs and other forms of tobacco also continues to fall. Seeing as this is bang in line with the FDA's aims, Scott Gottlieb might be tempted to maintain a holding pattern and continue the status quo. Their current strategy is obviously working and if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Thanks for that @RichJB 
Appreciate you sharing it

Reactions: Like 3


----------

